# Is my hamsters wheel too small?



## BigMacHamster (Jul 18, 2020)

Her wheel is 9 inches, and it's a silent spinner. I can't quite tell is her wheel is an ok size, is her back arching? If you guys think it's too small i'll totally order a Wodent Wheel


----------



## Engel98 (Oct 7, 2018)

Yes her back is arching. Syrians need an 11 inch wheel


----------



## Piptherussiandwarf (May 27, 2020)

pls get a bigger wheel asap! at LEAST an 11 inch but no wheel is too big!


----------

